# hierhin vs. hierher



## davlar

Hola amigos.

Aquí estoy de vuelta dando guerra. Sigo con mi problema con los adverbios direccionales. Sigo sin entender su uso y entre libros de gramática que acumulo voy a hacer una librería. Pues ni con esas...
Evidentemente entiendo bien la teoría "hin" alejarse del hablante "her" acercarse al hablante. Mi problema es cuando los alemanes usan estos preciosos adverbios sin seguir la teoría. Por ejemplo, no entiendo muy bien como se puede combinar en "hierhin" dos adverbios que indican respectivamente alejamiento (hin) y otro proximidad (hier):

- Stellen Sie die Tasche bitte *hierhin*?
Esta frase la he oido sin embargo no la entiendo ya que implica al mismo tiempo que ponga la bolsa cerca del hablante y al mismo tiempo lejos de él. No debería ser por tanto:
- Stellen Sie die Tasche bitte *hierher*?

Así mismo y para colmo, hoy en mi trabajo he oido a alguien usar el verbo "*hin*kommen", refiriéndose a que no sabía cuando iba a venir o pasarse alguien a reparar un aparato. Esto por el mismo principio que antes "hin" alejamiento no tiene sentido para mí. Entiendo que debería decir "*her*kommen"

Espero me puedan ayudar.

No sé si puede recomendar libros en este foro pero desde luego que estas recomendaciones serían también bienvenidas...aunque posiblemente ya lo tenga

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## baufred

... quizás te ilumina poco lo siguiente  :

cornelia.siteware.ch/grammatik/arbeitsblgramm/hinundher.pdf

... además éste vínculo:
Zur Unterscheidung von hin und her

... y, ésto - poco bromoso:
Zwiebelfisch: Nach oben hinauf und von oben herunter - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Kultur

... y, cuidado, todo depende del uso local de la región - en España y también en Alemania - nada es como parece 
hier/da her

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## davlar

Gracias por la aclaración baufred. Lamentablemente mi duda persiste. Sigo sin entender el uso de "hierhin". Me parece una contradicción.
Tampoco entiendo el uso de "hinkommen" para indicar que una persona va a venir por aqui, ya que la partícula "hin" implica alejamiento del hablante.

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## baufred

davlar said:


> Gracias por la aclaración baufred. Lamentablemente mi duda persiste. Sigo sin entender el uso de "hierhin". Me parece una contradicción.
> Tampoco entiendo el uso de "hinkommen" para indicar que una persona va a venir por aqui, ya que la partícula "hin" implica alejamiento *(del lugar)* del hablante. *> o el hablante se mueve si mismo al otro lugar*


... además:
*hierhin* = mover algo (cosa/persona) de otro lugar al lugar del hablante ... (normal en "alto alemán" )

... y, como he "dicho", a veces es diferente según el uso local en algunas "provincias" de Alemania ...

Saludos ....


----------



## davlar

baufred said:


> *hierhin* = mover algo (cosa/persona) de otro lugar al lugar del hablante ... (normal en "alto alemán" )
> Saludos ....



Lo primero agradecerte tu tiempo baufred.
Tu definición de "hierhin" (mover una cosa de otro lugar al lugar del hablante) creo que coincide con "hierher". En ese caso, ¿cuál sería la diferencia de usar una u otra?

Respecto a "hinkommen", ¿podrías por favor explicarme sus usos (que no sea "ir a parar algo a un sitio")?
Estoy interesado en su uso como "ir a un sitio".
Yo siempre uso "hingehen" o "herkommen" pero nunca "hinkommen" o "hergehen". Conozco varias personas que tienen problemas con el uso de "hinkommen" que están esperando que yo se lo explique. Quizás seria para abrir otro hilo. A ver si los "pesos pesados" también se pronuncian.


Muchas gracias a todos por la inestimable ayuda.

davlar


----------



## baufred

... he encontrado un hilo aqui sobre éste tema ... pero todo en alemán - ¿si lo dominas bastante bien?, lo explica bastante entendible:
Hierher/hierhin

... con mucho gusto te he echado una mano ... 

Saludos ...


----------



## davlar

Gracias por tu respuesta baufred.
Me he leido la explicación pero sigo sin entender la diferencia. Es frustrante.

- Er kommt hierhin.
- Er kommt hierher.

En el texto creo entender que dice que en "hierhin" importa el fin u objetivo y en "hierher" el origen.

- Er kommt hierhin. (nos pongamos en la perspectiva de la otra persona y decimos que la otra persona se alejo de donde estaba y vino hacia aquí)
- Er kommt hierher. (nos ponemos desde nuestra perspectiva y decimos que alguien vino hacia nosotros)

Aún así esto no me ayuda. Sigo sin entender la diferencia entre ambas frases.
A ver si alguien puede aportar algo más.

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## davlar

Hola muy buenas.

¿Alguien que pueda aclarar la diferencia y el uso de "hierher" y "hierhin"?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> ¿Alguien que pueda aclarar la diferencia y el uso de "hierher" y "hierhin"?


El primero indica el lugar más cercano al hablante y el segundo un lugar menos cercano a él, y, a veces, de forma menos precisa. El uso es algo parecido al español: _Ponga la bolsa aquí_ vs. _Ponga la bolsa acá_.

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias kunvla. Creo haberlo entendido. No obstante la diferencia entre "aquí" y "acá" en español es un tanto ambigua. Al menos en la región donde yo vivo.
Abusando de tu confianza¿sería mucho pedir que nos pudieras poner un par de ejemplos en alemán y así cerrar el hilo, dónde se vea esa diferencia entre "hierhin" y "hierher" ?

Muchas gracias nuevamente y felices fiestas.

davlar.


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> Abusando de tu confianza¿sería mucho pedir que nos pudieras poner un par de ejemplos en alemán y así cerrar el hilo, dónde se vea esa diferencia entre "hierhin" y "hierher" ?


Por ejemplo, tú estás en el aeropuerto pasando el control de seguridad antes de embarcarte y yo soy el que te está controlando. Donde estoy, se encuentran dos mesas: una está justamente delante de mí y otra, a mi derecha, llevas dos equipajes de mano, una bolsa y una mochila:

—Bitte, stellen Sie ihre Tasche hierher (= con un gesto de la mano izquierda te indico la mesa delante de mí: la voy a controlar yo) und den Rucksack hierhin (indicando con la mano derecha la mesa a mi derecha: la va a controlar mi colega, o tal vez también yo después de revisar la bolsa).

Frohes Neues! 
Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Hola davlar:
A diferencia del estimado Kunvla, yo (idioma materno alemán) lo uso de la siguiente manera:
Hierher: hacia aquí. Ejemplo: si le digo a alguien que venga, le digo: Komm mal hierher.
Hierhin: aquí, en este lugar. Ejemplo: si le digo a alguien que ponga algo cerca mío/de mí: Stell das mal hierhin.
Serán cosas mías, no sé. No sé si hay una regla; lo que te describo es como lo siento y como me sale naturalmente.
Un saludo.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Hierher - nach hier (para acá):*_
Man kommt_ *HIERHER*_ und geht _*DORTHIN *_

Jetzt habe ich drei Jahre lang Deutsch gelernt, *komm „hierher“ und verstehe kein einziges Wort! * 

Hundekommando_*: kommst du wohl (hier) her! *_

(jmd.) _*hierherbemühen*_
(jemd.) _*hierherbitten*_
(etwas) *hierherbringen 
hierherblicken etc.*

*Das ewige HIN und HER beschreibt zwei entgegengerichtete Vektoren und die sind streng auseinanderzuhalten.
Dass das selbst im Hause DUDEN mit den angegebenen Blödsinnsbeispielen ignoriert wird, ist schlichtweg der Tatsache geschuldet, dass dort schon längst nicht mehr streng nach Plausibilität, sondern nach Gewohnheiten und Verbreitung eingetragen wird. *

_*hierhin: *_(bezeichnet einen Ort - häufig mit Verben der Bewegung)
_*hierhin und dorthin *_
aquí y allá

_*bis hierhin *_
hasta aquí

setzen wir uns doch _*„hierhin“ *_
bis* „hierhin“* stimme ich dir zu 
bis _*„hierhin“*_ und nicht weiter

Bis _*„hierhin“*_ kann ich dir noch folgen, aber danach wird es mir zu kompliziert. 
einer ging _*„hierhin“*_, der andere _*„dorthin“
*_
Saludos


----------



## davlar

Lo primero agradecer a todos las respuestas.
La verdad es que la explicación de kunvla era muy clara y estaba contento.
Tras la explicación de Alemanita y Tonerl ya vuelvo un poco a dudar. Supongo que ésta será una de esas cosas que aprenda con el uso, me temo...

Mi interpretación sería usar "hierher" para indicar algo cerca de mí (aquí) bajo mi control, y usar "hierhin" para indicar algo que aunque cerca, pudiera no estar bajo mi control (acá). Básicamente sería el mismo problema para usar en español "aquí" y "acá" que por cierto yo desconocía.

Si alguien puede aportar algo más estaría eternamente agradecido.

Muchas gracias nuevamente a todos por vuestro tiempo.

davlar


----------



## davlar

Alemanita said:


> Hierher: hacia aquí. Ejemplo: si le digo a alguien que venga, le digo: Komm mal hierher.


Ah se me olvidaba Alemanita, en tu ejemplo con "hierher", imaginate que una señora en el aeropuerto se dirige a alguien para indicarle que se ponga en un sitio que está cerca de ella pero un poco separado (no exactamente a su lado) según tu criterio, ¿podría decirle "Kommen Sie mal bitte hierhin!"?
Si no en esta situación ¿se te ocurre otra situación dónde tu usarías "komm mal hierhin"?
Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## Alemanita

Hola davlar:

Aprendí que existen "hierher" (hacia aquí=acá*) y "dahin" (hacia allí=allá**).

Debo corregir lo que escribí más arriba:



Alemanita said:


> Hierhin: aquí, en este lugar. Ejemplo: si le digo a alguien que ponga algo cerca mío/de mí: Stell das mal hierhin.



El verbo que aquí se usa es "hinstellen", verbo separable, por lo cual la frase correcta sería: Stell das mal hier hin. Y no "hierhin". Por lo cual es un caso diferente. Me equivoqué, perdón.

Así que, resumiendo: existe, en el lenguaje correcto, solamente "hierher", que combina las partículas "hier"= aquí y "her"= hacia (indicando el movimiento).

* en la acepción n° 2 del diccionario de la lengua española: A este lugar o cerca de él
** en la acepción n° 2 del diccionario de la lengua española: A aquel lugar o cerca de aquel lugar.


----------



## davlar

Gracias Alemanita por la aclaración.
Un par de cosas más por favor. ¿Por qué no existe el verbo "herstellen" para decir que pongas algo cerca de mí?
- Stell das bitte her.

Y otra pregunta, ¿dónde se puede encontrar todos los verbos que usan "hin" o "her"?

Muchas gracias.

davlar.


----------



## kunvla

Duden-Online-Wörterbuch:
*hierhin* Adverb
an diese Stelle, diesen Ort hin; an die soeben erwähnte Stelle, den soeben erwähnten Ort hin
• die Flut kommt bis hierhin
• setzen wir uns doch hierhin
• in seiner Aufregung lief er hierhin und dorthin (lief er ziellos umher)
• sie schaute bald hierhin, bald dorthin (sie schaute unablässig in alle Richtungen)
• bis hierhin stimme ich dir bei
Duden | hierhin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

DWDS-Online-Wörterbuch:
*hierhin* Pronominaladverb
bezeichnet die Richtung eines Geschehens: nach hier, an diesen Ort
• einer ging hierhin, der andere dorthin
• du sollst dich hierhin setzen
• bis hierhin fahre ich und nicht weiter
DWDS              –                hierhin

Korpusbelege (DWDS-Kernkorpus 21 (2000–2010)):
5: Venske, Regula: Marthes Vision, Frankfurt am Main: Eichborn Verlag 2006, S. 267:
»Hier, bitte sehr, du mußt nur noch hierhin zielen.«
Die Zeit, 05.01.2000, Nr. 2:
18: Hierhin soll später die Malschule umziehen, hier werden Ateliers entstehen.
DWDS              –                Suche nach `hierhin' (DWDS-Kernkorpus 21 (2000–2010))

Véanse también:
DWDS              –                Suche nach `hierhin' (DWDS-Kernkorpus (1900–1999))
DWDS              –                Suche nach `hierhin' (Berliner Zeitung (1994–2005))
DWDS              –                Suche nach `hierhin' (Tagesspiegel (1996–2005))
DWDS              –                Suche nach `hierhin' (Die ZEIT (1946–2016))
DWDS              –                Suche nach `hierhin' (Gesprochene Sprache)



davlar said:


> Y otra pregunta, ¿dónde se puede encontrar todos los verbos que usan "hin" o "her"?


En un diccionario, por ejemplo.

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Hola kunvla. Gracias por tu aportación.

Apesar de leer y entender los artículos que adjuntas, sigo sin entender muy bien la diferencia entre "hierhin" y "hierher". No entiendo cuando usar uno u otro.
He preguntado a algun alemán de por aquí y me dicen que ellos lo usan indistintamente.

No obstante en tu post, dónde lo explicabas con el simil español entre aquí y acá queda algo más claro (Alemanita no está muy de acuerdo con esta opinión).
A ver si algún nativo pudiera opinar algo diferente a tí y Alemanita. De momento mi conclusión es usar uno u otro en función de si el verbo lleva "hin" o "her".

A ver si Alemanita me responde a mi pregunta de por qué no existe herstellen. ¿No se podría decir?:
- Stell das hier her.

¿puedes darme tu opinión al respecto kunvla por favor?




kunvla said:


> • du sollst dich hierhin setzen
> 
> 
> Saludos,



Esta frase viene del vebo "hinsetzen". Tal y como apuntaba Alemanita, ¿no debería escribirse separado?:

- Du sollst dich hier hinsetzen.




kunvla said:


> En un diccionario, por ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos,



En realidad preguntaba por una alternativa al diccionario. Gracias de todos modos.

He encontrado un libro especifíco con un listado amplio de estos verbos con su significado explicado.
Si alguien necesita el titulo de este libro, puedo con gusto facilitarlo.

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> por qué no existe herstellen. ¿No se podría decir?:
> - Stell das hier her.


Es gibt sowohl 'stellen' als auch 'herstellen':

- Stell das hierher.
- Stell das hierhin.
- Stell das her.
- Stell das hin.



davlar said:


> kunvla said:
> 
> 
> 
> • du sollst dich hierhin setzen
> 
> 
> 
> Esta frase viene del vebo "hinsetzen".
Click to expand...

Esa frase viene del vebo "setzen". No lo dijo kunvla, sino el Duden.

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Hola kunvla. Muchas gracias por tu tiempo.
Mirando en el Duden, parece que también existe "herlegen" y "hersetzen" pese a no encontrarlo en otros diccionarios.
Una pregunta, tú si tuvieras que decir que pusieran un papel cerca de ti, ¿cómo lo dirías?

- Leg das Papier bitte her.
- Leg das Papier bitte hierhin.
- Leg das Papier bitte hierher.
- Leg das Papier bitter hier her.
- Leg das Papier bitte hier hin.

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> ¿cómo lo dirías?
> 
> - Leg das Papier bitte her.
> - Leg das Papier bitte hierhin.
> - Leg das Papier bitte hierher.


Así lo escribiría.

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

¿Podrías indicar cuál de esas tres es según tu criterio la más correcta para la situación que te expuse?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

[QUOTE="davlar, post: 17308181, member: 750038"*]Stell das hier her*[/QUOTE]

Hola davlar !

Generalmente yo no me quiero meter donde no me llaman, pero solamente para ir por orden y sobre todo para ayudarte a fin de que puedas entender todo mejor, quiero explicarte lo siguiente:

Los adverbios „hierher“ y "hierhin" han de ser escritos siempre juntos y por cierto, las dos frases de Kunvla más arriba también son del todo correctos

_*Leg das Papier bitte "hierhin".
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Leg das Papier bitte "hierher".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

*Leg das Papier bitter "hier her". 
Leg das Papier bitte "hier hin".  *

Saludos


----------



## davlar

Hola Tonerl.

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

- Leg das Papier bitte her. ¿ésta no es correcta?

Si tuvieras que usar una de las frases que indicas como correctas para indicar que te pongan un papel cerca, ¿cuál usarías y por qué?
¿podrías explicarme cómo usas tú los adverbios "hierhin" y "hierher" en la práctica?
Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

@davlar, fíjate en la definición de _herlegen_ en el Duden:

*herlegen*
in die Nähe des Sprechenden, zum Sprechenden legen
Duden | herlegen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition​
Aquí te pongo unos ejemplos de la red:

(1)
Ich bedaure, ich habe Sie bisher für einen intelligenten Menschen gehalten, der zumindest das auch vertreten kann, was er hier sagt. _(Abg. Dr. Rosenkranz: Alle anderen europäischen Länder können sehr gut damit leben!)_ Sie versprechen mir schon seit zwei Jahren, Sie kommen endlich mit Studien daher, die das belegen können. Sie haben sie natürlich nicht. Aber das tut einfach so weh, das tut so weh, was Sie daherbringen! _(Abg. Dr. Rosenkranz geht mit einem dicken Ordner zum Rednerpult!)_ Ja, komm, komm! Ein bisschen schneller, Sie stehlen mir die Zeit. Geben Sie es her! _(Abg. Dr. Rosenkranz – dem Redner den offenen Ordner hinhaltend –: Da schau! Das kannst du vorlesen!)_ Ja, legen Sie es hierher! Legen Sie es her da! Ich nehme es gerne mit. Lassen Sie es mir da! _(Abg. Dr. Rosenkranz: Ich kopiere es! – Rufe und Gegenrufe zwischen Abgeordneten von SPÖ und FPÖ.)_​
(2)
Dieser Altar zeigt eine tiefe Symbolik für die Verwandlung des Lebens. Auf diesen Altar legen auch Sie Ihr Leben her, hinein gebettet in den Lobpreis. [...]
[...] Wenn ich heute hier gemeinsam mit den Priestern zum ersten Mal an diesem Altar heilige Messe feiere, dann nehme ich Ihr ganzes Lebensschicksal mit herein und lade Sie ein: Legen Sie es her mit Ihrer Geschichte.​
Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> A ver si Alemanita me responde a mi pregunta de por qué no existe herstellen. ¿No se podría decir?:
> - Stell das hier her.



Poder se puede, tal como has visto de los ejemplos encontrados en la red por kunvla.

Yo no lo diría así.

Me quedo con que existen:_ hierher_ y _dahin_.

Estas dos expresiones se condicen con mi gramática interna.

Hier = aquí; her = indica movimiento hacia mí.
Da = ahí, allí; hin= indica movimiento alejándose de mí.

Y como decía mi abuelo: y San Seacabó.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## davlar

Gracias por la aclaración Alemanita.

Gracias por tu respuesta también kunvla. Siento ser pesado pero ¿podrías resumir brevemente en tu opinión cuando usarías uno u otro? La opinión de Alemanita la tengo clara.
Hoy le pregunté a un compañero de trabajo y me dijo que él casi nunca usa "hierher". Siempre usa "hierhin". Dice que solo usa "hierher" cuando tiene un carácter de mandato. Me puso el ejemplo:

Si le dices a tu perro que venga le dirías:
- Komm mal hierhier!

Me dice que no le diría:
- Komm mal hierhin
Dice que esto sonaría más como: si te apetece, ven.
En el anterior sin embargo implica mandato: ¡Ven aquí inmediatamente!

Esto no es más que otra opinión de otro nativo.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

@davlar, ich möchte dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ich mich in all meinen Erklärungen und Beispielen ausschließlich auf die Verben des (Sich-)Platzierens _(sich) stellen_, _(sich) legen_ und _(sich) setzen_ bezogen habe, die sich aufgrund ihrer Semantik vom Verb _kommen_ unterscheiden, von daher lassen sich die angeführten Beispiele nicht (immer) eins zu eins auf _kommen_ übertragen.



davlar said:


> Si le dices a tu perro que venga le dirías:
> - Komm mal hierhier!


Zu meinem Hund würde auch ich genau dasselbe sagen, da _hierher_ (= in meine unmittelbare Nähe; zu einem Hund: _Komm mal hierher zu meinen Füßen_; zu einem Kind: _Komm mal (hier-)her, setz dich auf meinen Schoß_) für mich räumlich, d. h. in Bezug auf meinen Körper viel präziser oder besser gesagt körpernäher ist als das _hierhin_, das ich zum Beispiel in einer Autoausstellung beim Beschauen eines Ausstellungsstück zu einem Kumpel von mir sagen könnte (Komm mal hierhin, schau nur mal, was für ein Prachtstück von Auto da steht!).

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

kunvla said:


> @davlar, ich möchte dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ich mich in all meinen Erklärungen und Beispielen ausschließlich auf die Verben des (Sich-)Platzierens _(sich) stellen_, _(sich) legen_ und _(sich) setzen_ bezogen habe, die sich aufgrund ihrer Semantik vom Verb _kommen_ unterscheiden, von daher lassen sich die angeführten Beispiele nicht (immer) eins zu eins auf _kommen_ übertragen.



No sé si he entendido bien qué quieres decir.¿Dices algo así como que en los ejemplos haces referencia a verbos que no se parecen a kommen y que por tanto no se pueden aplicar uno a uno a éste?

Veo tu ejemplo y me parece interesante. Pero ¿por qué para un niño y un perro podrías usar hierher y para dirigirte a un amigo para enseñarle un coche dices hierhin?¿cuál es el matiz?. Prometo dejarlo si no lo entiendo de esta vez. No quiero marear más a la gente.

Muchas gracias.


davlar.


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> @davlar, ich möchte dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ich mich in all meinen Erklärungen und Beispielen ausschließlich auf die Verben des (Sich-)Platzierens _(sich) stellen_, _(sich) legen_ und _(sich) setzen_ bezogen habe, die sich aufgrund ihrer Semantik vom Verb _kommen_ unterscheiden, von daher lassen sich die angeführten Beispiele nicht (immer) eins zu eins auf _kommen_ übertragen.





davlar said:


> No sé si he entendido bien qué quieres decir.¿Dices algo así como que en los ejemplos haces referencia a verbos que no se parecen a kommen y que por tanto no se pueden aplicar uno a uno a éste?


Quiero decir que los verbos _(sich) stellen_, _(sich) legen_ y _(sich) setzen_, por su semántica, se diferencian del verbo de movimiento _kommen_ y por lo tanto mis ejemplos de arriba no (siempre) se pueden aplicar al cien por cien al verbo _kommen_.



kunvla said:


> Zu meinem Hund würde auch ich genau dasselbe sagen, da _hierher_ (= in meine unmittelbare Nähe; zu einem Hund: _Komm mal *hierher* *zu meinen Füßen*_; zu einem Kind: _Komm mal (*hier*-)*her*, setz dich *auf meinen Schoß*_) für mich *räumlich, d. h. in Bezug auf meinen Körper viel präziser oder besser gesagt körpernäher ist* als das _hierhin_, das ich zum Beispiel in einer Autoausstellung beim Besichtigen eines Ausstellungsstück zu einem Kumpel von mir sagen könnte (Komm mal hierhin, schau nur mal, was für ein Prachtstück von Auto da steht!).





davlar said:


> Veo tu ejemplo y me parece interesante. Pero ¿por qué para un niño y un perro podrías usar hierher y para dirigirte a un amigo para enseñarle un coche dices hierhin? ¿Cuál es el matiz?


Zu einem großen Hund: Bei Fuß! Hier(-her)!
Zu einem eher kleineren Hund: (Spring) Hierher (auf meinen Schoß)!
Zu einem kleinen Kind: Setz dich hierher auf meinen Schoß.​Siehe dazu, was ich im vorherigen Beitrag fett hervorgehoben habe.

Zum Kumpel: Komm mal hierhin, schau nur mal, was für ein Prachtstück von Auto da steht!​
Mein Kumpel muss sich mir nicht unbedingt zu Füßen legen oder an meine linke oder rechte Seite zu stehen kommen, - ich kann beim Besichtigen des Autos mitten in einer Gruppe stehen -, es geht eigentlich nicht so sehr um meine Position, sondern vielmehr um die des Autos, das ich in meiner Näher besichtige. Daher kann mein Kumpel das Auto von links, rechts oder gegenüber stehend besichtigen.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> Quiero decir que los verbos _(sich) stellen_, _(sich) legen_ y _(sich) setzen_, por su semántica, se diferencian del verbo de movimiento _kommen_ y por lo tanto mis ejemplos de arriba no (siempre) se pueden aplicar al cien por cien al verbo _kommen_.
> 
> 
> 
> Zu einem großen Hund: Bei Fuß! Hier(-her)!
> Zu einem eher kleineren Hund: (Spring) Hierher (auf meinen Schoß)!
> Zu einem kleinen Kind: Setz dich hierher auf meinen Schoß.​Siehe dazu, was ich im vorherigen Beitrag fett hervorgehoben habe.
> 
> Zum Kumpel: Komm mal hierhin, schau nur mal, was für ein Prachtstück von Auto da steht!​
> Mein Kumpel muss sich nicht unbedingt zu meinen Füßen legen oder an meine linke oder rechte Seite zu stehen kommen, - ich kann beim Beschauen des Autos mitten in einer Gruppe stehen -, es geht eigentlich nicht so sehr um meine Position, sondern vielmehr um die des Autos, das ich in meiner Näher beschaue. Daher kann mein Kumpel das Auto von links, rechts oder gegenüber stehend beschauen.
> 
> Saludos,



Diesen Gebrauch von hierher und hierhin, wie du ihn oben beschreibst, lese oder höre ich zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben.
(Über 40 Jahre in Deutschland).

Sehr interessant!


----------



## kunvla

Übrigens... selbst Sprachwissentschaftler sind nicht ganz einig darüber, was die "Regel" ist. Hier ein Auszug aus _Schwierige sprachliche Strukturen: Aufsätze zur deutschen Grammatik_ (Bernhard Engelen. Peter Lang Verlag, 2010):

Und nun zu der Bezugspunktorientierung: Während bei den Elementen unter Ia (also bei _nach hier_, _von dort_ usw.) der Bezugspunkt keine Rolle spielt, ist er bei den _hin_ / _her_-Elementen von Bedeutung. _Hin_ - so wird im Allgemeinen gesagt - bezeichnet eine Bewegung vom Bezugspunkt weg, _her_ eine Bewegung auf den Bezugspunkt zu. So ist z.B. _hinein_ von außen nach innen gesehen, _herein_ von innen aus (Beispiel: _Geh ruhig hinein!_ _Komm ruhig herein!_). Diese „Regel“ gilt für einen großen Teil der Fälle, aber keineswegs für alle. So sagt man z.B. sowohl _Komm hierher!_, was nach der „Regel" korrekt ist, wie _Komm hierhin!_, was es nach der „Regel“ nicht geben dürfte.​
Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Gracias por las aclaraciones.
Kunvla, ¡eres un monstruo!

davlar


----------



## Learner_of_English

1. Hier: aquí no expresa nunca meta de un desplazamiento, sino localización y contesta a la pregunta wo?

2. hierher: aquí expresa la meta de un desplazamiento, que coincide con el lugar en que se encuentra el hablante y contesta a la pregunta wohin?

3. hierhin: aquí expresa la meta de un desplazamiento, que se encuentra cerca de hablante y contesta a la pregunta wohin?

____________________________________________

Markus komm bitte hierher! (explicación número 2)

Deine Tasche ist hier ( explicación número 1)

Stellen Sie die Sachen bitte hierhin ( explicación número 3)


----------

